# Turkey Mount Question



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi guys,

If I wanted to get a turkey mounted, do I have to sacrifice the meat? 

I know some guys who have had birds mounted, and they just froze the bird whole and dropped it off at a taxidermist. I really don't like the idea of losing the meat, so I have never had a turkey mounted. 

Is there some way I can skin the bird for future mounting while keeping the meat? 

Thanks.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Call and talk to the taxidermist. Last year my guy skinned it while I waited and it was in the oven a few hours later.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Some shops will skin it out while you wait.......Mack


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

All you have to do is ask, they should skin it and save the meat for you.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It won't taste as good as a store bought bird, they just don't. I'm going to as God about that some day, why he made the wild ones tasteless.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

See the sticky about turkies. You can do it for us.


----------

